# So- jetzt geht es los



## ruppi (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne und des Teiches

Nachdem ich mich hier je schon vorgestellt und die ersten Dinge in Erfahrung gebracht habe geht jetzt mein Teichbau los. Am WE hab ich mit einem Kubikmeter Beton die Abtreppung der Schalsteine egalisiert und geglättet.Fotos stelle ich morgen ein. Heute Nachmittag haben wir den Teich vermessen und in den nächsten Tagen soll die Teichfolie und das Vlies bestellt werden. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Fa. Geaplan gemacht? Wenn ja- hat da alles geklappt?
Weiterhin habe ich mich entschieden die Folienstücke an der Betonmauer selbst zu kleben. Wie ist das mit dem Kleber? Die einen bieten PVC Kleber an, die anderen Quellschweissmittel und dann gibt es noch Teichfolienkleber von Oase- der wahrscheinlich das erste oder zweite ist...
Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Vorab schon mal danke für die Antworten 

Einen schönen Abend noch,
Ruppi


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hi Ruppi,
das sollte letztendlich bei PVC Folie das gleiche sein.
Es wird damit die Folie ein Stück aufgelöst und dann verbindet sich das ganze.


----------



## ruppi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

hier die Versprochenen Fotos. Eins vor Beginn - die Anderen nach dem Aufbrungen des Mörtels. Jetzt ist´s schön glatt und abgerundet.


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo,
da haste dir aber wirklich ein niedliches Teichlein gebastelt !


----------



## ruppi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Niedlich?? So klein ist´s doch garnicht...
Sind knappe 200m².
Wegen der Teichfolie bin ich mir gerade noch unschlüssig- Marke (Sika, Renolit..) oder no name "Deutsche Herstellung" - macht 200€ aus die ich in eine bessere Pumpe stecken könnte...

Was meint ihr??

grüsse


----------



## ruppi (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Teichbau im Roitzschjora. Das Vlies ist komplett drin. Die alte Folie, welche ich zum Schutz vor Regen in den Teich gelegt habe, ist gleich drinnen geblieben- schaden sollte das ja nicht. Jetzt bin ich dabei die Teichfolie auszulegen. Das 180m² Stück war ne echte Herausforderung und selbst mit 10 Helfern kaum zu bewegen. Aber jetzt ist es drin und ich kann mit dem anschweißen der 2 kleineren Stücke anfangen. Die Bilder davon stelle ich in den nächsten Tagen ein.

Grüsse,
Ruppi


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

*gefällt mir*


----------



## muh.gp (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Bei den Temperaturen wird es Zeit für Wasser im Teich! 

Tolles Projekt, bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## ruppi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Moin moin liebe Teichfreunde

So- ich war in der letzten Woche und am WE fleissig und hab am Teich weiter gebaut. Nachdem das grosse Folienstück verlegt war hab ich die 2 kleineren angeschweisst. Das war ne ganz schöne Pfriemelei- besonders in den Ecken und an den Rohrdurchbrüchen- nur Falten und enge Radien und da soll man schweissen… na ja- hier und da hab ich noch nen Flicken aufsetzen müssen ;-)
Als Sicherheit hab ich alle Nähte mit dem Inotec Adheseal versiegelt- das sollte auch noch ein bisschen zusätzlichen Halt bringen.
Die Rohre für meinen Filter hab ich in davor gezogene Gräben gelegt und mit Teichfolie abgedeckt.

Hier nun die Bilder

Weiter gehts gleich...


----------



## ruppi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Da bin ich wieder- und weiter geht’s

Am WE hab ich nun die Folie mit wieder Vlies abgedeckt- ist mittlerweile ein ganz schöner Schichtenaufbau! 
In dieser Woche soll nun das gemauere Losgehen. Zum einfärben des Betons hab ich mir Pigmente- oder besser gesagt fertige Betonfarbe von HA-BE Betontechnik besorgt. Der Vorteil zum reinen Pigment ist ein fertiger Farbton nach Wunsch, kein Gestiebe mit dem Pigmentpulver (ist ne riesen Sauerei) und ich kann normalen Zement verwenden!!! Die Kosten müssen ja auch im Rahmen bleiben…
Apropos Kosten- gestern Abend hab ich mich mit dem Thema Teichpumpe und Skimmer beschäftigt. Letzteres hab ich schnell geklärt- ein Skimmer wird selbst gebaut.
Pumpenmässig soll das grobe Konzept folgendermaßen aussehen: eine Pumpe senkt den Wasserstand im Filterbecken ab und es strömt Teichwasser durch die Schwerkraft nach. Die einzelnen Stränge wollte ich mit je einem Zugschieber öffnen bzw schliessen. Nun hab ich 3 Fragen: 1. Welche Pumpenleistung sollte die Pumpe haben?? 2. Funktioniert das System auch mit dem Skimmer oder sollte ich da lieber eine separate Pumpe anschließen- halt mit geringerer Leistung aber dafür unabhängig von dem Rest betreibbar. 3. Welche Pumpen könnt ihr empfehlen?? Ich hab mal wegen einer 20000er Teichpumpe geschaut (ohne zu wissen ob das die richtige Grösse ist) und da gehen die Preise von 80€ - 800€. Also eine Weile sollte sie schon halten und der Stromverbrauch sollte sich halbwegs in Grenzen halten- aber verschulden wollte ich mich dafür eigentlich nicht… ;-)) 

Hier nun die Bilder

Grüsse, Ruppi


----------



## ruppi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Keiner ne Meinung zur Pumpengrösse??

Grüsse


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Naja,

Die pumpengröße ist abhängig von dem filter,dem teichvolumen,dem besatz . . .und von dem hab ich irgendwie noch nichts gelesen 

Davon abgesehen verstehe ich den werdegang nicht richtig. Soll das ein hochteich werden,oder wozu steine . . . und den farbigen beton kann ich auch nicht zuordnen.

Mandy


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hi Mandy, 
ich denke mal der Feich wird so ähnlich aufgebaut sein wie mit den Verbundmatten von Naturagard und dann vermörtelt.
lG Angelika


----------



## ruppi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo

Also das Volumen hab ich mal ganz grob auf 150m³ überschlagen. Besatz mit Fischen wird es nicht geben. Den Filter hab ich ja schon vor ein paar Wochen mal erklärt- Eigenbau Kiesfilter.

@ Mandy: "Soll das ein hochteich werden, oder wozu steine.." Welche Steine meinst du denn???
Wie Sternenstaub richtig geschrieben hat soll der Teich ähnlich NG vermörtelt werden- halt ein bisschen günstiger 
Reicht das als Info?? Alles andere hab ich ja schon aufgeschrieben. Ach ja. die Pumpe muss keinen Höhenunterschied bewältigen.

Grüsse
Ruppi

 it freundlichen Grüssen

Matthias Ruppert


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Wäre da ein Luftheber nicht sinnvoll?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Danke für die infos.

In diesem falle würde ich,wie nori sagt,auch einen luftheber probieren.
Da kann man mit wenig watt viel wasser bewegen.

Mandy


----------



## ruppi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

ist halt die frage wieviel wasser bewegt werden muss??? geht der luftheber im Eigenbau?


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo Ruppi,

vielleicht ist das was für Dich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39162


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo Ruppi,

ich habe Deine Frage mal in den o.g. Thread verschoben - da kann sie eventuell besser beantwortet werden.


----------



## ruppi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Guten morgen Teichfreunde ;-))

Inspiriert von dem Gedanken an eine Mamut Pumpe und frustriert vom gestrigen Regenwetter bin ich am Nachmittag noch auf den Baumarkt gefahren und hab Baumaterial gekauft. Dabei bin ich auf ein KG-Übergangsstück von KG auf Tonrohr gestoßen- in Verbindung mit einem geradem KG Rohr in meinen Augen Perfekt. Zu Hause angekommen wurde der Dremel klar gemacht und 200x je 1mm Löcher gebohrt. Da ich die Sache erst mal testen wollte hab ich einen Luftschlauch und die Rohre untereinander fix mit Heisskleber und Klebeband verbunden und somit abgedichtet- soll ja erst mal nur ein Versuch sein. Dieser entspricht dem Verbau im Teich- höhe vom Luftausströmer bis Oberkante Rohrbogen ca 80cm.
Ab Abend hab ich den Versuchsaufbau dann vervollständigt und als Luftquelle einen normalen Kompressor mit Luftreduzierung angeschlossen. Und ich muss sagen- TOP- ging sofort richtig los ;-))
Über Fördermengen will ich keine Aussagen machen aber augenscheinlich betrachtet reicht’s. Auch unter Wasser getaucht konnte ich eine enorme Strömung feststellen.
Ich hab dann am Abend gleich alle 3 Tschechen Pumpen fertig gebaut und schön mit Adheseal verklebt. Der Gedanke ist für jeden Strang eine eigene Pumpe einzusetzen und diese dann mit einer kleinen Steuerung über Magnetventile anzusteuern.
Zur Pumpe- was haltet ihr von einer HiBlow HP 40 für meinen Einsatz?? Es sollen ca 20000l/h gepumpt werden- pro Strang. Allerdings soll immer nur ein Strang in Betrieb sein.

Grüsse
ruppi


----------



## ruppi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo 

Am WE war ich mal wieder fleissig ;-) Wetter war zwar nicht so toll aber was soll´s…
Ein Teil des Teichrandes ist schon fertig betoniert, die Treppe und die Umrandung des Tiefen Bereiches sind mit Granitborden gemauert und der Teichfilter aus Naturstein nimmt auch Formen an.
Mal sehen was die Woche so bringt- ich werde berichten!

Grüsse
Ruppi


----------



## ruppi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Moin

Hier mal ein aktueller Stand vom Teichbau.
Die Maurerarbeiten sind jetzt fast fertig und es kann mit dem Vermörteln losgehen. Eine Hiblow 60 ist auch schon am Start!! Aber erst mal muss ich Urlaub machen ;-) somit geht es dann Anfang August weiter. 

Bis dahin,
Ruppi


----------



## ruppi (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo zusammen

Hier mal ein kurzes Update zum Teichbau.
Mittlerweile hab ich jede Menge Mörtel verbaut. Die Seitenwände und der Filter sind soweit fertig. 
Am WE geht es mit dem Boden weiter. Dort werde ich die Schicht ein bisschen stärker als an den Seiten machen- ca 5cm.
Ich wünsche viel spass beim Bilder schaun und freue mich über Komentare und anregungen.

Grüsse
Ruppi


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo, Ruppi
das wird ja wirklich eine schöne Anlage .
Wenn ich sowas sehe, könnte ich sofort anfangen umzubauen 
Ich kann nur nicht mauern !


----------



## Moonlight (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hey Jo,

geht mir ähnlich 

Sieht echt Klasse aus ... 
Bin schon gespannt wie alles fertig aussieht ...

Mandy


----------



## ruppi (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Moin moin

Hier wieder mal ein Update. Leider geht es momentan nur sehr schleppend voran 
Aber- der Teich ist fertig vermörtelt!!!!
Am Freitag bekomme ich das Teichsubstrat welches in der nächsten Woche eingebracht werden soll. Ebenfalls soll die Alu Konstruktion für den Filter spätestens in 2 Wochen fertig sein- danach Wasser marsch!!!
Pflanzentechnisch hab ich mir so gedacht das ich alle unterwasserpflanzen noch einsetze und auch die für den Filter- den Rest wollte ich auf nächstes Frühjahr verschieben. Was mein ihr- könnte das so klappen???

Grüße
Ruppi


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Ruppi, normalerweise drücke ich mich nicht so aus, aber 

*DIESE  ANLAGE IST ABSOLUT  G E I L * ; 

Die Unterwasserpflanzen würde ich jetzt noch reinsetzen, unter Wasser ist auch im Winter leben !


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Kann mich jolantha nur anschließen. . . In allen punkten 

Mandy


----------



## koile (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo ruppi !
Gefällt mir gar nicht!:__ nase:nase:nase


----------



## Teichi33 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Schliess mich auch mal an, sieht megageil aus..


----------



## ruppi (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Moin moin

Danke erst mal für die Tollen Kommentare. Ich versuche die Doku hier entsprechend weiter zu führen. Das befüllen ist für den 25.09. angesetzt- ich hoffe mit den Unterwasserpflanzen klappt das terminlich!
Nachdem ich in der letzten Woche das schon eingefüllte Wasser ausgepumpt und die Folie gereinigt habe ging´s am WE weiter.
Zuerst hab ich die Alu Konstruktion für den Filter eingebaut und mit 77 Pflanzkörben bestückt- ganz schön gewaltig... Dann ging´s ans Kies schippen. In den Körbe hab ich Körnung 8-16 eingefüllt und dann obendrauf Übergröße als Deckschicht. Nebenan- im Abschlammbecken- wurde dann noch ein Luftheber eingebaut und mit groben Kies umfüllt. Mit diesem will ich den sich absetzenden Schlamm in den Filter pumpen- soweit die Theorie...
Dann hab ich noch 5 Tonnen Substrat eingefüllt - Die Bilder dazu gibt´s morgen!

Grüsse
Ruppi


----------



## Kamilah (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Wahnsinn! Ich bin echt gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn erstmal Wasser drin ist.
Von nächstem Jahr ganz zu schweigen.

Da wird man richtig neidisch - ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Haus mit grooooßem Garten und nicht nur eine Mietwohnung mit Minigärtchen *seufz*


----------



## Moonlight (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hey Ruppi,

liegen die Körbe nur mit dem Rand auf der Konstruktion auf?
Meinste nicht, dass das auf Dauer zu schwer wird und die Körbe sich verformen und nach unten wegrutschen?

Mandy


----------



## ruppi (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo moonlight

Ja so ist es. Die Körbe sitzen sonst straff zwischen den Alu Profilen - ich hoffe das reicht  wenn Wasser im Teich ist wird's ja leichter für die Körbe 

Grüße
Ruppi


----------



## ruppi (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo Zusammen

Hier mal wieder ein Update.
Der Kies und das Substrat sind komplett im Teich- in Summe 7t ;-)
Weiterhin hab ich den Skimmer aus PVC Rohren gebaut und die Unterwasserlampen angebaut. Letztere hab ich mir in der Bucht auch China schicken lassen. Glücklicherweise hab ich vorher eine Funktionsprobe durchgeführt- die waren natürlich undicht…
Dach einer Deutschen Überarbeitung sind sie jetzt perfekt ;-)
Morgen ist der grosse Tag- das Wasser soll rein. Davor natürlich die Pflanzen und ich hoffe die kommen rechtzeitig. Bestellt hab ich rechtzeitig in der letzten Woche bei der Teichpflanzenzentrale. Nun hab ich gerade eine Mail bekommen- „wir versenden heute…“
Wenn das nicht klappt wär´s echt schei… 
Ich wird am Donnertag berichten- bitte drückt mir die Daumen!!!

Grüsse
Ruppi


----------



## ruppi (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Freunde des Teichbaus- es ist vollbracht!!!!
Trotz schlechter Kommunikation mit der Teichzentrale (die haben sich einfach Tod gestellt und Anrufe bzw Mails bezüglich des genauen Liefertermins nicht erwidert) sind die Pflanzen gestern und 16:45 bei mir eingetroffen. In Summe über 200! Zeitlich war das natürlich äußerst Sportlich… Zum Glück hatte ich 2 gute Freunde die mir die 200m B-Schlauch vom Hydranten bis zum Teich gelegt haben während ich mit pflanzen beschäftigt war. Um 19:00 war dann Wasser Marsch angesagt. 3,5h später war der Teich dann voll ;-) und um 23:00 hatten wir wieder aller zusammen geräumt. Bilder gibt es Dunkelheitsbedingt erst morgen- ich bin selbst gespannt wie es im Hellen aussieht!!!

Bis dahin, 
Euer glücklicher Ruppi


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Moin moin,
ich lese schon die ganze Zeit mit, der Teich ist ja sowas von toll geworden, bin voll neidisch.
Was das alles gekostet hat, so ganz grob würd mich aber doch interessieren.


----------



## fiseloer (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo Ruppi,

spreche meine ausdrückliche Hochachtung für dieses Projekt aus. Das könnte mir auch sehr gut gefallen.

Kurze Frage, die Granitplatten um Deine Tiefzone betreffend.

Sehe ich den Aufbau richtig?
1. Vlies
2. Folie
3. Vlies
4. Mörtel (welcher und wie dick)
5. Granitstein 
Hast Du die obere Vliesschicht auf die Folie geklebt oder liegt die lose unter dem Mörtel?

Ich möchte meinen Flachwasserbereich mit Granulat füllen und gegen die tieferen Zonen ebenfalls mit Steinen gegen Abrutschen sichern.

Für eine Bauanleitung (für Anfänger) wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ruppi (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo 

Hier noch schnell mal ein paar Bilder- den Rest schreib ich am WE

Grüsse


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo Ruppi,

"ned schlecht Herr Specht"    

das Teichlein  ist echt klasse geworden.


Dein Kiesfilter funktioniert doch mit Luftheber   wenn ja, berichte doch mal wie sie laufen und ob sie genügend Strömung  / Sog machen.


----------



## ruppi (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo

So- ich hab jetzt mal zeit ein bisschen zu schreiben.
Also- der Aufbau an den granitplatten und Steinen ist 2x Vlies, Folie, Vlies, Mörtel ca 3cm und dann die Platten. Die mörtelschicht im Teich ist so zwischen 5-7cm wo er beim baden betreten werden soll und 3-5cm im restlichen Bereich. Die luftheber funktionieren soweit ganz gut. Die durchflussmenge kann ich nicht genau beziffern- aber ich denke es reicht zu. Mittlerweile hab ich alle 3 Öffnungen noch mit rückschlagklappen versehen damit das Wasser nicht zurück strömt. Einzig der schwimmskimmer funktioniert nicht. Im dem Moment wo der luftheber angeht drückt sich der schwimmkörper nach oben und sinkt nicht ab :-(
Hat da jemand einen tip für mich?
Zu den kosten- na ja ich hab halt alles selbst gebaut. Folie und Vlies haben ca 2500€ gekostet. Ausgebaggert hat das Loch ein Kumpel, die granitplatten und steine gabs für einen ganz schmalen taler bei uns auf der deponie, den sand und kies ebenso fast geschenkt im ortsansässigen kieswerk und für den rest incl hiblow 60 würd ich mal pauschal 1000€ veranschlagen. Dazu kommen jetzt noch mal ca 1000€ für die Verlängerung der Terrasse und den Steg- alles aus sibirischer Lärche. Somit bleibe ich wenn alles mal fertig ist auf jeden fall unter 5000€. Ich Denk das ist ganz ok für die Größe!?
Jetzt muss ich die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten und mal sehen wie die pflanzen anwachsen. 
Technisch muss ich noch einen ventil-verteilerblock für die luftheber und die steuerung einbauen. Weiterhin muss noch ein schwimmerschalter gebaut werden damit die automatische nachspeisung in betrieb genommen werden kann.
Ich halt euch natürlich auf dem laufenden.

Grüße
Ruppi


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Moin Ruppi,
die ganze Anlage ist so toll geworden, sieht einfach super aus und regt mich sehr zum träumen an, zumal es so wie du angibst unter 5000 EUR geblieben ist.
Leider hab ich keinen Kumpel der einen Bagger oder ähnlich hat und auf unserer Deponie gibt es solche Granitplatten oder ähnlich auch nicht. 
Das einzigste was ich hätte wäre Platz ohne Ende. 
Von so einer Anlage zu träumen, ist aber auch schön zumal du sie so schön bebildert und so realistisch beschrieben hast, einfach Klasse.


----------



## ruppi (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden und vom Teich berichten.
Er ist jetzt soweit fertig gestaltet und für dieses Jahr reichlich bepflanzt (Bilder mach ich am WE) 
Das Wasser hatte sich relativ schnell grün getrübt- ist mittlerweite aber wieder klarer. Ich hab hoffnung das wenn im nächsten Jahr die Pflanzen wachsen es schön klar wird. Ansonsten blüht der Beton an fast allen Übergangsstellen und vorher entstandenen Spannungsrissen aus- teilweise recht massiv. Wie sich das auf die Wasserqualität auswirkt kann ich noch nicht sagen- mal schauen.
Die Mamutpumpen funktionieren gut- lediglich die Steuerung ist noch nicht aktiv. Weiterhin hab ich eine automatische Nachspeisung installiert. Diese schaltet mit einer Hysterese von ca 2cm ein Gardenaventil und füllt den Teich wieder auf.
Mein Schwimmskimmer hab ich selbst mit viel experimentieren nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Nun hab ich mir einen einstellbaren gebaut ;-) Diesen kann ich von aussen mit einer Teleskopstange drehen und somit auf den Wasserstand einstellen. Da dieser ja nicht täglich extrem schwankt ist das System für mich i.O.
Letzte Woche hatte das Sägewerk meines Vertrauens die Balken für die Unterkonstruktion der Terrasse und Steg fertig- schön aus Lärche damit´s ne Weile hält. Wenn alles klappt wollen wir übernächstes WE den Abbund machen und evtl alles gleich noch aufstellen. Das Terrassenholz werd ich wahrscheinlich aber erst im Frühjahr verbauen.

Soweit erst mal, bis demnächst

Ruppi


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Ich warte auf Bilder !!!


----------



## ruppi (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Hallo Zusammen

Hier die versprochenen Bilder. Bei fragen bitte schreiben 
Die letzten zeigen die automatische Nachspeisung sowie das Lärchenholz für die Terrasse 

Grüsse


----------



## ruppi (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

Was ist los- hat´s euch die Sprache verschlagen???


----------



## laolamia (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

hei...schoene anlage schoens anwesen.....
was fuer klinker sind das am haus, der mauer und dem pflaster


----------



## Zacky (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: So- jetzt geht es los*

...na ein wenig schon, ist eine richtig schöne Anlage geworden...bin gespannt, wie es ausschaut, wenn sich die Schwebstoffe gesetzt haben...ich fand ja die Stufen und deren Optik sehr gut...


----------



## ruppi (3. März 2014)

Moin
Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden . Nachdem der erste „Winter“ nun überstanden scheint hab ich mich am WE um den Teich gekümmert. Neben ein paar technischen Änderungen war es mir wichtig die Blätter welche über den Winter so reingefallen sind wieder heraus zu bekommen. Da ich den Teich ja komplett begehen kann hab ich mir einen Mobilen Teichstaubsauger auf Luftheberbasis gebaut. Betrieben wird das Gerät mit der HiBlow 60 welche ich sonst für die Luftheber im Teich verwende.
Als Verbindung zwischen „Staubsauger“ und Auffangsack hab ich Provisorisch einen Schlauch von der Dunstabzugshaube verwendet. Das ging richtig gut! Einzig mit dem Auffangsack muss ich noch ein bissel experimentieren- dieser hat sich durch den Schlamm recht schnell zugesetzt. Ich hab dann ein paar kleine Löcher rein gestochen- wollte ja hauptsächlich die grossen Ablagerungen/Blätter aufsammeln.
In dieser Woche werd ich dann noch die Steuerung und den Ventilblock für die Ansteuerung der Luftheber installieren. Dann heißt es nur noch eine Einstellung finden und die Sache läuft allein ;-)
Ach so- über den Winter hab ich noch die Unterkonstruktion der Terrasse und für den Steg aufgebaut- alles aus Lärche. Im April soll die Sache dann noch verkleidet und belegt werden.
So- hier noch ein paar Bilder:
Grüsse,
Matthias


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2014)

Sehr, sehr schöne Anlage mit mächtig viel Arbeitsleistung, Respekt.
Hast du den Mörtel für Boden und Wände selber hergestellt und hast du die Verbundmatte genommen oder hast du dir selber was überlegt?


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2014)

Na das nenne ich mal einen effizienten Bodenabsauger und mit dem kann man sogar ins Wasser steigen ohne Angst vor evtl. Stromschlägen. 
Vor allem wird nichts gehechselt 

LG René


----------



## ruppi (3. März 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schöne Anlage mit mächtig viel Arbeitsleistung, Respekt.
> Hast du den Mörtel für Boden und Wände selber hergestellt und hast du die Verbundmatte genommen oder hast du dir selber was überlegt?


Hallo

Den Mörtel hab ich selbst gemischt- gebrochener Sand, 3/1 mit normalen Zement und ca 4% Betonfarbe auf den zementanteil. Dabei hab ich flüssige genommen- die lässt sich wesentlich besser dosieren und vermischen als Pulver.
Als zwischenschicht zur Folie hab ich normales 500g Vlies verwendet- wie auch unter der Folie. Eingeschlemmt hab ich nichts- die Konsistenz hab ich wie beim Klinkern gewählt- nicht zu dick. Nach dem anziehen dann noch mit dem kokosbesen schlichten und fertig.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Koiteich2013 (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ruppi,

irgendwelche Frostschäden gehabt an Deinen Granitstufen, oder an der Vermörtelung. Was machen die Kiesbeete ?

gruß

Heiko


----------



## ruppi (20. Juni 2016)

Moin Moin. 
Ich war jetzt eine weile hier nicht mehr aktiv und wollte mich mal wieder melden. Dem Teich geht es ganz gut- wir nutzen ihn mittlerweile täglich zum Baden. Die Wasserqualität ist ganz gut- er ist meist geringfügig trüb aber auch wochenweise kristallklar. Die Bepflanzung hat sich auch gut entwickelt- es gibt welche die wieder verschwunden sind und andere haben regelrecht ausgebreitet. Die Luftheberpumpen funktionieren tadellos- ich hab seit dem Einbau daran nichts gemacht bzw die Dinger mal ausgebaut. Never Touch....
Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## ruppi (20. Juni 2016)




----------



## Ida17 (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Matthias,

super schöne Anlage und dabei mit viel Kreativität realisiert! Deine Bauweise werde ich mir mal für meinen zukünftigen Neubau vormerken, wenn ich darf


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2016)

Sauber,
sehr gute Anlage und man kann schön sehen wie alles wächst und gedeiht.
Wenn man mal schaut wie die Anlage am Anfang aussah und jetzt schreibst du ja das ihr sie täglich zum Baden nutzt.
So soll es sein , ich sach ja immer: Jeder wie er mag


----------



## ruppi (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Danke- wir finden den Teich auch klasse! Ich hab mir gestern noch mal die Bilder vom Bau und kurz nach der befüllung abgeschaut- Wahnsinn wie sich der Teich entwickelt hat. Mittlerweile hab ich mir noch einen anderen Staubsauger gebaut- den stell ich in den nächsten Tagen noch vor. Ist denke ich mal für den einen und anderen selbstbauer ganz interessant.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## krallowa (21. Juni 2016)

Staubsauer, Selbstbau immer her damit.


----------



## ruppi (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden.
Da der Teich im letzten Jahr nie richtig klar wurde (die Jahre davor war er das wenigstens mal für ein paar Wochen) hab ich mich entschieden was an meinem Filter zu verändern. Dieser bestand ja aus einer schwebenden Konstruktion in welche auf 4 Quadratmetern mit Kies gefüllte Pflanzkörbe eingegangen waren. Das Wasser hab ich darunter gepumpt und dürr Kies hat die Feststoffe zurück gehalten. Hat auch soweit funktioniert- beim reinigen 1-2 mal im Jahr war am Boden des Absetzbeckens immer eine ordentliche Schlammschicht. Leider verschlammen die Kieskörbe aber auch über die Jahre und das Wasser strömt nicht mehr flächig durch. 
Jetzt hab ich die 81 Körbe aus dem Filter geholt und nach dem Reinigen des Absetzbeckens diese mit Helix befüllt. Darauf ein Alu Lochblech und eine ca 2cm starke Kiesabdeckung. Ich erhoffe mir das sich daran wesentlich mehr Bakterien ansiedeln als an den glatten Steinen und die Körbe nicht mehr verschlammen. In Summe hab ich 300l 25er Helix mit Innenkreuz fest eingebettet und dann noch 200l 13+ Helix über den Skimmer eingefüllt. Dieses schwimmt und bildet im dem Hohlraum eine Art Wirbelbett. 
Ich bin echt gespannt ob das so funktioniert- ich halte euch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden!

Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## ruppi (18. Apr. 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## anz111 (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Rupi!

Super schöne Anlage hast du da gemacht. Sehr innovativ.
Bitte halt uns da mal am Laufenden, wie sich das ganze entwickelt.

LG Oliver


----------



## ruppi (10. Aug. 2018)

Hallo

Ich wollte mich seit langem mal wieder melden. In diesem Jahr war der Teich durch Schwebealgen immer leicht getrübt. Das Helix fängt jetzt erst an so richtig Belag anzusetzen- bis dahin schwimmt es ja nur so rum...
Aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen hab ich mich entschlossen eine UV Röhre zu verbauen. Allerdings erst mal nicht fest sondern mobil.
Ich hab mir eine Art Schwimmponton gebaut und eine 75W Osaga Röhre drauf geschraubt. Das ganze hab ich über 3 Punkte im tiefen Bereich des Teichs positioniert und beschicke die Röhre mit einem Luftheber. 
Im Anschluss kommen 5m Rohr und danach ein Filtersack. Den hab ich mir aus 10qm Filterflies nähen lassen und werd ihn einmal pro Woche reinigen. Dazu ist auf der einen Seite ein Reißverschluss eingenäht- so kann ich den Sack auf links drehen und abspülen.
Die Anlage läuft jetzt seit einer guten Woche und das Ergebnis ist echt beeindruckend- ich hab schon 65cm klare Sicht in die Tiefe. Hier noch ein paar Bilder - ich werd weiter berichten.

Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## ruppi (11. Aug. 2018)

Moin. 
Ich hab da mal noch eine Frage an die UV-Experten. Wenn der Teich klar ist hab ich mir so überlegt die Röhre unter meiner Terrasse zu installieren- Beschickung wieder über den Luftheber. Das abgangsrohr wollte ich dann am Teichrand eingraben und nach 5-6m in der Nähe des Skimmers wieder in den Teich leiten. Frage ist nun - muss die Röhre 24/7 laufen oder reicht da auch ein halber Tag zu? Wenn wann- am Tag oder lieber Nachts?
Muss ich zwingend einen Filter verbauen oder geht es bei einem klaren Teich auch ohne? Ich sauge den Grund sowieso 2-3x im Jahr ab.

Danke für eure Tipps,
Matthias


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Aug. 2018)

Wenn Teich grün, dann 24/7 wenn Teich klar dann aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Aug. 2018)

ruppi schrieb:


> Die Anlage läuft jetzt seit einer guten Woche und das Ergebnis ist echt beeindruckend- ich hab schon 65cm klare Sicht in die Tiefe.


Persönlich könnte ich mir auch vorstellen das ohne UV-Lampe der Filtersack den Teich klar bekommt.


----------



## ruppi (11. Aug. 2018)

Kann sein. Aber genau der Sack stört halt beim Baden... wäre schön wenn es ohne geht. Ich hab den Sack heute zum ersten Mal sauber gemacht- ging eigentlich noch. Das nächste mal Sauber werd ich erst in 2 Wochen machen. 
Grüße


----------



## Franzbratfisch (13. Aug. 2018)

Hallo ruppi,

also ich würde nicht mit dem Fön in die Badewanne steigen. 
Das was du machst ist lebensgefährlich. Selbst wenn du vorm Baden den Stecker ziehst kann ich solche Bauweisen absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

MFG
Jens 
Elektrotechniker


----------



## ruppi (13. Aug. 2018)

Welche Bauweisen meist du?? 
Selbstverständlich wird der Stecker gezogen- was soll dann bitteschön noch passieren? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Matthias 
Elektro Meister ;-)


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2018)




----------



## goldi_garten (14. Aug. 2018)

Wow, das wird bestimmt ein sehr, sehr schöner Teich!


----------



## ruppi (14. Aug. 2018)

???? Ist ja schon ein paar Jahre fertig
Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht hier ein paar Tipps und Anregungen zum Betrieb der UV Röhre zu bekommen... na ja dann macht eben wie so oft Versuch Kluch


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. Aug. 2018)

Ich habe meine 80 Watt uv  in ein 1m edelstahlrohr montiert. Die roehre ist mittig im Rohr und am filtergraben Eingang am ende der  110KG Rohrleitung.


----------



## ruppi (29. Aug. 2018)

Wie lange läuft die Röhre bei dir? 24/7?
Ich bin jetzt auf 12/7 runter gegangen- das Wasser ist mittlerweile Glasklar!

Grüße


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2018)

Wenn das Wasser klar ist dann schalte sie ab, ständiges aus- und einschalten mögen die UVC`s nicht so.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (29. Aug. 2018)

Die läuft seit 4 Monaten ununterbrochen. Eher aus Faulheit, denn das Wasser war nach wenigen Wochen klar. ICh schalte die jetzt mal ab.


----------

